# Rencard : Trouver votre lieu



## papachar (30 Mars 2008)

*RENCARD : TROUVEZ VOTRE LIEU *


Sénèque disait : «il ny a pas de bon vent pour celui qui ne sait pas où il va» 

Olivier, 20 ans, est entré dans le game depuis 2 mois. Il a assimilé les fondamentaux. Compris les bases, les mécanismes, les réalités cachées des relations homme/femme. Hier, Il sest même tenté à engager pour la première fois la conversation avec une charmante inconnue dans la rue. Une dénommée Carine. 21 ans. Etudiante en droit. Une gravure de mode selon ses dires. Blonde. Sensuelle. Son style. Courageux et stoïque cet Olivier en passant. Veinard quil est, Olivier décroche par la même occasion son numéro. 

Quelques jours plus tard, il lui téléphone et obtient un incroyable rencart. Cest le loto pour Olivier ! Cependant, désolé de gâcher la fête. Pour Olivier et faute dune certaine préparation minimale, les choses ne vont pas se passer comme prévu. Déjà bien content davoir décroché son premier rencart, il nallait pas non plus attacher de limportance au lieu où ils allaient se retrouver. Au téléphone justement lorsque lui demande le lieu, Olivier est désarmé et finit pas sortir au hasard « métro bastille 22h00, cest cool bastille, je connais pas trop, on verra bien la-bas » 

*Les conséquences du « on verra bien » *

Olivier ne le sait pas encore. Mais pour lui, la facture va tomber. Quelques heures avant le rencart, il est un peu tendu. Normal. Quand même il rumine dans son esprit : « merde, on va aller où, je connais rien dans le quartier ». Olivier préfère ne rien préparer finalement se disant quil verra bien sur place et Carine, elle, est cool. A 22h00, la belle Carine est là toute pimpante. Ses yeux transpirent lamour. Olivier est tout content et sort une phrase sortie dun mauvais roman « on va où ? » Bravo olivier. Carine est surprise. Elle aime que les hommes maîtrisent la situation et savent ou ils vont. Carine respire un peu moins lamour mais bon elle laisse passer. 

Olivier tente de se racheter et lui demande davancer dans cette rue. Il na quune obsession : trouver un lieu mais où ? Cest un peu la panique. Olivier et Carine marchent mais Olivier nentend rien des mots de Carine. Il est ailleurs. Elle est un peu gênée. Ca commence bien. Olivier repert un café à droite, moyen mais bon ça peut faire laffaire se dit-il. « Tiens, Carine, on va aller là ». Cest un café sympa visiblement. Pour Carine, fille davocat, elle le sent étrange ce rencart. Deux mecs louches au comptoir un peu avinés. Un sol type PMU. Olivier entre et choisit une table. Chacun lun en face de lautre. Cest lex mur de Berlin. Eloignés, aucune convivialité. Quel rencart de rêve pour Carine. 

*La descente aux enfers* 

Olivier tente de dérouler son game avec le plus de confiance possible. Olivier aimerait faire quelques kinos sur Carine mais impossible, ils sont trop loin à cause de la table. "Et merde se dit Olivier, il accuse même la table, si seulement javais choisi un lieu plus cosy, plus confortable, un canapé par exemple". Bravo olivier, mais mon ami, il est trop tard. Après 2 heures, Carine lâche léponge, franchement le lieu était pourri. Olivier et carine sortent. Oliver sent quil a merdé et propose un autre café. Mais pour Carine, il est tard et puis demain elle doit donner manger à son chat mixou et sortir les poubelles à 6heures du mat. Bah voyons ! 


*De limportance de la préparation *

Olivier rappellera dans la semaine mais Carine ne donnera plus de nouvelle. Game-Over. Olivier est au tapis. Morale de lhistoire. Un rencart, ça se prépare un minimum. Si vous débutez, ne tentez pas le diable et ayez en tête un lieu dans lequel vous avez vos habitudes. Faites le tour de votre ville et cherchez-le. Un lieu sympa et confortable. Ni un Pmu ni un Palace. Un lieu ou vous êtes heureux. Dune, ce lieu sera chargé de confiance. Vous êtes à laise et cela se sent. Et dieu que vous en avez besoin car vous débutez. De deux, vous connaissez sa géographie et vous avez repéré 3 petits canapés au fond souvent dispo. Parfait pour les rapprochements et les kinos. Et de 3, on vous connaît ici, les gens vous saluent. Le climat est idéal pour votre date. 

remy 

Rémy est coach en séduction et 
en développement personnel. 
Chaque semaine, j'écris des billets 
sur le sujet méconnu et controversé de 
la séduction.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Mars 2008)

Juste une question. C'est qui, ce coach nommé "Rémy" ? C'est toi ?  Ou bien tu le cites (mais je vois pas trop l'intérêt dans ce cas).

Non, parce que, vu que tu fais aussi des caméras cachées...
J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de lien entre tes deux "activités".


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mars 2008)

papachar a dit:


> Rémy est coach en séduction et
> en développement personnel.
> Chaque semaine, j'écris des billets
> sur le sujet méconnu et controversé de
> la séduction.



parfait  !!!
avec un coach comme toi je ne riquera pas un troisieme divorce !!   ....


quoi que ..... zut , me dis pas que je suis arrivée a mon age sans savoir seduire  ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

papachar a dit:


> remy
> 
> Rémy est coach en séduction et
> en développement personnel.
> ...


non
 la séduction n'est ni controversée ni méconnue
Ca  existe depuis la nuit des temps

par contre cette "mouvance"  dite des  " pickup artists" c'est ni de la séduction ni du développement personnel.

C'est  de la vente de pseudos techniques de drague "sûres et rapides" avec competitions "palmarés" ( nombre de proies - vitesse pour atteindre l'objectif ).

Véritable pompe à fric pour gogos .

Par ailleurs accumuler les coups rapides - ou enseigner contre du fric les trucs et combines-  ce n'est pas du développement personnel. 
C'est  une vision étroite des relations avec les autres.: la personne en face ne compte pas.
Ce qui importe c'est de réussir à finaliser.

Lamentable vision des relations humaines.


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Lamentable vision des relations humaines.



Plus encore, cela fait peur :affraid: vision normalisée des relations sociales, déjà pas très instinctives et très formatées

C'est à vomir ton affaire


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

J'irai plus loin que toi
ce n'est pas une vision normalisée des relations sociales , c'est pire

Ici il ne s'agit aucunement d''établir une relation, mais de 

1- d'atteindre l'objectif ( de demande de RV à fornication)

2- etre performant
 Augmenter son "tableau de chasse"  ,
etre  competitif , monter dans la hierarchie des pickups artists

3- accessoirement en tirer du fric si possible (sites payants , conferences , stages etc)

J'en ai rencontrés
"""Sympas""" , dynamiques dans ce créneau
Mais incapables de construire une relation gratifiante pour la partenaire
( dont la plupart du temps ils n'ont rien à cirer , enfin si , ils cirent, ils cirent  leur ego à eux)

Ceci dit ce qui est amusant , c'est le retour de baton 

 beaucoup de "gamers "( c'est un jeu...) finissent par arrêter.
Lassitude ou malaise , et beaucoup tentent ensuite d'établir une relation suivie.
Et à ce titre se retrouvent  à la case départ , comme tout le monde . Et leurs trucs et combines ne leur sert plus voire les pénalisent.


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2008)

remy tu dois bien t' emm.rder !
:sleep:


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

C'est ce qui me fait le plus peur :



pascalformac a dit:


> 2- etre performant
> Augmenter son "tableau de chasse"  ,
> etre  competitif , monter dans la hierarchie des pickups artists



Bientôt, dans pas longtemps, on ne pourra plus vivre tranquillement, pour soi ou ses proches, il faudra être rentable (on en est pas loin déjà :rose

J'vais aller me balancer moi ......


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mars 2008)

mais enfin, arretez    


voilà un mec bien sympa qui veut aider notre mackie national a reussir un rencard avec une jolie fille, sans se bourrer , sans faire fuire la jeune fille , sans vomir sa biere  et vous allez le casser :
 des ingrats, voilà ce que vous etes !!!


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2008)

papachar a dit:


> (...)
> remy
> 
> Rémy est coach en séduction et
> ...


Mouais, c'est évident...


> J'ai closé (embrassé, couché...) avec de nombreuses femmes, et j'explique souvent que le plus excitant, le plus jouissif n'est pas pour moi l'open dans la rue. De nombreux débutants, je le vois aussi chez des players confirmés, prennent du plaisir à ouvrir des sets dans la rue, à revoir la cible et à coucher avec. Une fois qu'ils ont planté le drapeau, ils recommencent avec d'autres, dans une frénésie qui leur rapporte un plaisir éphémère. Après tout, chacun ses plaisirs... Si cest le votre, léventualité de faire un cadeaux est restreinte.
> Si votre plaisir est dans le contact humain, la découverte de la personne vous êtes concerné par "l'obligation de cadeaux".


C'est trop la classe...


> A une st Valentin, une babe m'a offert un cadeaux. Je ne lui ai rien offert en retour. Je l'ai emmenée au Mc Do, puis ramenée chez moi pour lui faire l'amour. Vous savez quoi? Je ne lui ai rien offert de plus que mon sexe. A Mc Do j'ai dragué la serveuse devant elle, puis je lui ai demandé: il y a un Sundae offert pour la St valentin? Elle m'a dit non et alors je lui ai dit qu'on paierait séparément. La serveuse outrée m'a dit que j'avais le culot de demander un rabais alors que je n'invitais pas ma cavalière. Je lui ai répondu "c'est ma petite soeur" Bien entendu ce n'étais pas le cas. Pas de cadeau donc. Cette attitude m'a t-elle value un blâme? Non, cette jeune femme s'en moquait. J'étais son cadeau...


Ben...
Au final quoi que tu en pense, tu n'es pas un cadeau...
"L'handicapé" des relations ne sont pas les autres comme tu le dis, mais bien toi...
Tu t'en apercevras plus tard...
Ce n'est pas de la séduction que tu propose; pour la séduction la personne "d'en face" est importante, ce dont tu n'as rien à foutre visiblement....
Tout ce qui t'importe est de trouver un "morceau de viande" pour te servir de ton kiki tout dur...
Conforter ton ego et le renforcer auprès des autres...
Je résume ma pensée : tu n'es qu'une plaie.
Tu ne veux pas essayer les chèvres ?!...


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas essayer les chèvres ?!...



    les chèvres en ont plein le ....truc de toujours servir à ça, elle font du bon fromage aussi


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2008)

Ouais... 
Mais ça laisserait les femmes tranquilles...


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais...
> Mais ça laisserait les femmes tranquilles...



Oh mais vois tu les femmes ont cette force par rapport aux hommes, de savoir rester et demeurer tranquilles quand elles le veulent  la force de la verve  (à ne pas confondre ... :rose


----------



## Lio70 (30 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Oh mais vois tu les femmes ont cette force par rapport aux hommes, de savoir rester et demeurer tranquilles quand elles le veulent


Oui, et c'est heureux.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2008)

Enfin son truc reste du spam amélioré, y'a juste à taper "RENCARD : TROUVEZ VOTRE LIEU" sur google, et on voit que Rémy a disséminer un peu partout sa prose sur la toile ...:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

c'est certainement pour vendre les stages ..
moi je les appelerai 

_l'herbalife de la drague débile_


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est certainement pour vendre les stages ..
> moi je les appelerai
> 
> _l'herbalife de la drague débile_




très bon

"En mars 2008, jai commencé à suivre les cours de drague débile et en lespace de quelques semaines, jai pu contrôler mon poids rapidement et de manière optimale. Jai utilisé la Formula 1, produit phare, et jai remplacé les râteaux traditionnels par les rencards top classe 3 stars power, ce qui ma permis de contrôler mon sexe différemment et de manière exagérée."


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Enfin son truc reste du spam amélioré, y'a juste à taper "RENCARD : TROUVEZ VOTRE LIEU" sur google, et on voit que Rémy a disséminer un peu partout sa prose sur la toile ...:mouais:


Sauf qu'ici, il a demandé des conseils techniques pour de la vidéo...
Vidéo de quoi ?!... 
On se demande...


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2008)

Déjà, le monsieur, je comprends pas tout ce qu'il dit  (mais ça c'est un autre fil )
ensuite, j'ai jamais eu la vocation de compétiteur.
Ensuite, ma tendance naturelle serait plutôt d'amener quelqu'un à la campagne dans un coin perdu qui sent la frigoulette ou le genêt, plutôt que dans un bistrot, qu'il soit PMU ou pas.
Mais, bon, j'ai toujours été hasbeen comme, sans doute, dirait le monsieur.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais, bon, j'ai toujours été hasbeen comme, sans doute, dirait le monsieur.


nan nan , pas hasbeen ( ni ass bean  ) mais les web tout poooynnete ziro diraient
 OLD SCHOOL 

( en clair attentionné et tout aussi efficace, et accessoirement veinard campagnard parce que hein , y en a qui n'y ont pas accès )


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est certainement pour vendre les stages ..
> moi je les appelerai
> 
> _l'herbalife de la drague débile_



hoooooo quelle deception    

et moi qui croyais  enfin trouver , avec sa methode , un homme a vie !!!:rateau: :rateau: 



dis.... tu penses que il fait credit , que on peut payer en plusieurs mensualités ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> (...)
> dis.... tu penses que il fait credit , que on peut payer en plusieurs mensualités ?


Va falloir coucher, Madâââme !...


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Va falloir coucher, Madâââme !...



coucher pour avoir un boulot, oki sa passe encore mais 
coucher pour trouver un mec SA JAMAIS !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> quoi que ..... zut , me dis pas que je suis arrivée a mon age sans savoir seduire  ?



Mais non, toi, pour séduire, tu n'as pas besoin de savoir, il te suffit d'être ! :love:


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, toi, pour séduire, tu n'as pas besoin de savoir, il te suffit d'être ! :love:



ouais ouais assez d'accord  et tu donnes des cours aussi ?


----------



## benjamin (30 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est certainement pour vendre les stages ..
> moi je les appelerai
> 
> _l'herbalife de la drague débile_


Et même pas un petit lien pour progresser dans Google ou aiguiller des lecteurs depuis MacGeneration ? Quel amateurisme.
Quitte à parler de babouineries et d'airaignons, et dépenser quelques euros intelligemment, lire les chapitres 35 et 36 de _Belle du Seigneur_...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> coucher pour avoir un boulot, oki sa passe encore mais
> coucher pour trouver un mec SA JAMAIS !!!


trouver un mec C'EST du boulot  

ceci dit ma boutade est pile sur l'aspect déplaisant de la démarche de ces pickups artistes 
C'est mécanique , froid, routinier  ( du boulot quoi)
et 
un  vrai boulot  avec du fric ( certains font beaucoup d'argent avec ca)


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2008)

Nan mais c'est de la pub ce truc.

C'est à effacer c'est tout.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mars 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et même pas un petit lien pour progresser dans Google ou aiguiller des lecteurs depuis MacGeneration ? Quel amateurisme.
> Quitte à parler de babouineries et d'airaignons, et dépenser quelques euros intelligemment, lire les chapitres 35 et 36 de _Belle du Seigneur_...



Ou encore :






« La séduction représente la maîtrise de l'univers symbolique, alors que le pouvoir ne représente que la maîtrise de l'univers réel. »


----------



## duracel (30 Mars 2008)

Ou mieux;


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et même pas un petit lien pour progresser dans Google ou aiguiller des lecteurs depuis MacGeneration ? Quel amateurisme.
> Quitte à parler de babouineries et d'airaignons, et dépenser quelques euros intelligemment, lire les chapitres 35 et 36 de _Belle du Seigneur_...


Ca tient à leur stratégie marketing ( pas celle de ce fil)
La majorité utilise le web pour leur promo mais d'une maniere particulière.
Faux culte du secret et de l'anonymat. Pickup artists avec pseudo se deployant dans des espaces privés  ( sites forums , groupes)  mais pas si privé ( y a du buzz orchestré)   dans lesquels si on cherche vraiment , on peut pénetrer.
L'entrant a alors la fausse impression d'avoir été très malin ( alors qu'on attend que lui)  et de faire parti d'un cercle de priviligiés.
Ensuite ce sont les cours les defis et montées dans cette hierarchie.
Cours qui ne disent rien de bien sorcier.De banales techniques de vente ou d'interactions sociales un poil manipulatrices  remanier à la sauce drague. Avecb oost de l'estime de soi- ne jamais douter-  scenarii options , arbre de décision, phrases clés, approches méthodiques etc  . Le tout lié par une sauce psycho -macho stratégique
( la cible - femme étant essentiellement  percue comme passive)

Aider à décoincer un timide ou angoissé par les femmes, pourquoi pas?
Mais de là à préconiser des méthodes qui toutes oblitèrent la personne en face , c'est très très questionnable


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ou encore :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et





*«*Le langage est une peau : je frotte mon langage contre lautre.*»

*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> L'entrant a alors la fausse impression d'avoir été très malin ( alors qu'on attend que lui)  et de faire parti d'un cercle de priviligiés.
> Ensuite ce sont les cours les defis et montées dans cette hierarchie.



Soit le bienvenue ami nioube.


----------



## Chang (30 Mars 2008)

Le premier message me rappel beaucoup ce personnage du film Magnolia ...







Me souviens pas de la phrase qu'il repete a tout bout de champ ...








Bref ...  ...​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Le premier message me rappel beaucoup ce personnage du film Magnolia ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



respect the cock.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2008)

> C'est amusant, lorsque je pense aux cadeaux que j'ai pu faire aux femmes, j'ai la sensation que le cadeau a toujours été... MOI. .



Comme quoi, qu'est-ce qu'on peut se faire comme idées parfois !   



> Je vais vous donner des idées de cadeaux, et des pistes à explorer.





> -Pour elle, pensez à une bouteille de vin blanc moelleux. D&#8217;abord, c'est moins cher que du champagne, ensuite c'est plus fin. Le champagne est surfait et cliché, même si je reconnais sa noblesse. Conservez-le pour des occasions rares.



C'est vrai que sans vin blanc moelleux, ça risque d'être ENCORE plus difficile 



> Rappelez- vous, "vous ne pouvez jamais avoir une deuxième chance de faire une bonne première impression."



La Palice est ton ami


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mars 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et même pas un petit lien pour progresser dans Google ou aiguiller des lecteurs depuis MacGeneration ? Quel amateurisme.
> Quitte à parler de babouineries et d'airaignons, et dépenser quelques euros intelligemment, lire les chapitres 35 et 36 de _Belle du Seigneur_...



je viens de le commander ..... mardi je devrais le recevoir ...
dis donc il y a quand meme plus de 1100 pages


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2008)

Ce fil n'a pas été complètement inutile puisqu'on y a cité "Fragments d'un discours amoureux", un si beau livre.


----------



## giga64 (30 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je viens de le commander ..... mardi je devrais le recevoir ...
> dis donc il y a quand meme plus de 1100 pages



Ben, si c'est un mode d'emploi de LA femme, ça doit être juste le *premier* tome :casse::casse::casse:


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ce fil n'a pas été complètement inutile puisqu'on y a cité "Fragments d'un discours amoureux", un si beau livre.



j'ai aussi hesité a le commander , j'ai vu que bientot va sortir 
"Fragments d'un discours amoureux N.E."

N.E. = nouvelle edition ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai aussi hesité a le commander , j'ai vu que bientot va sortir
> "Fragments d'un discours amoureux N.E."
> 
> N.E. = nouvelle edition ?



Barthes est mort depuis déjà pas mal d'années, alors soit ils veulent rajouter des textes qu'il n'avait pas voulu intégrer (comme le nom l'indique, il s'agit de fragments et non d'un texte continu) soit c'est juste une remise en forme. En tous cas, il ne l'a pas écrit à nouveau.

PS et sinon, ça ne ressemble pas du tout à "Belle du Seigneur", un grand livre aussi même si je ne suis pas vraiment fanatique de Cohen. "Belle du Seigneur", ça fait dans l'épique ; les fragments dans l'intime intello, pour simplifier.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ce fil n'a pas été complètement inutile puisqu'on y a cité "Fragments d'un discours amoureux", un si beau livre.



Il fallait bien ça comme antidote à la bêtise


----------



## benjamin (30 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> PS et sinon, ça ne ressemble pas du tout à "Belle du Seigneur", un grand livre aussi même si je ne suis pas vraiment fanatique de Cohen. "Belle du Seigneur", ça fait dans l'épique ; les fragments dans l'intime intello, pour simplifier.



Disons aussi que certains fragments font de bons remèdes à la lecture des aventures d'Ariane et Solal.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai aussi hesité a le commander , j'ai vu que bientot va sortir
> "Fragments d'un discours amoureux N.E."
> 
> N.E. = nouvelle edition ?



acheter l'édition originale, celle de la photo.


http://www.litt-and-co.org/citations_SH/a-f_SH/barthes_fragments_amoureux.htm


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Barthes est mort depuis déjà pas mal d'années, alors soit ils veulent rajouter des textes qu'il n'avait pas voulu intégrer (comme le nom l'indique, il s'agit de fragments et non d'un texte continu) soit c'est juste une remise en forme. En tous cas, il ne l'a pas écrit à nouveau.


C'est intriguant , il va falloir que je fouille le pourqquoi du comment. Très méfiant je suis  .
coup d'éditeur  ou nouvelle edition vraiment dans ce que cherchait à faire RB , ou avec des pans enlevés en derniere minute?

je penche pour le coup d'éditeur, RB était hyper maniaque savec ses écrits
(même ses chroniques pour l'Obs)

Et attention , ce livre a souvent été pris pour ce qu'il n'est pas. Ce n'est pas un livre manuel  sur l'amour
( je me souviens avoir lu de ces trucs sur ce livre ....au secours!)


> PS et sinon, ça ne ressemble pas du tout à "Belle du Seigneur", un grand livre aussi même si je ne suis pas vraiment fanatique de Cohen. "Belle du Seigneur", ça fait dans l'épique ; les fragments dans l'intime intello, pour simplifier.


bien vu
Et aussi deux caractères très differents


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2008)

Peut faire sourire parfois mais le texte ne résonne encore pas si mal au XXIe siècle.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

pour finir...






extraits.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Moi j'trouve çà rigolo.

Je pense qu'il a du coacher un candidat à la Présidentielle... et que çà a marché sur plusieurs millions de personnes.
Evidemment pas mal d'électeurs depuis ont le sentiment de l'avoir eu dans le.... (pas que le sentiment d'ailleurs).
Mais c'est bien ce que prévoit le "stage"?
Il est fort ce Rémy ! Moi je cours m'inscrire à son training !



Je subodore un truc d'un coup, là : ce message va être effacé.


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il fallait bien ça comme antidote à la bêtise



et on decouvre l'existence  de beaux livres ....  a lire sur un banc ombragé , dans un parc tranquille ... le beau temps et le soleil commencent  a se pointer 

tiens, on pourrait là aussi voir une technique de drague


----------



## benjamin (31 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Je subodore un truc d'un coup, là : ce message va être effacé.



Oh oui, vite, c'est diablement subversif.


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Oh oui, vite, c'est diablement subversif.



Toi aussi tu as eu, d'un seul coup, un grand coup de froid le long de la colonne vertébrale devant tant de politiquement incorrect ?


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2008)

papachar a dit:


> Chaque semaine, j'écris des billets
> sur le sujet méconnu et controversé de
> la séduction.



C'est ton droit le plus élémentaire mais ici, à l'avenir, évite tes posts navrants de "rabattage" sur un site externe.
En tout cas, félicitations à tous pour le détournement de sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Toi aussi tu as eu, d'un seul coup, un grand coup de froid le long de la colonne vertébrale devant tant de politiquement incorrect ?



On vous aurait changés ? 
Fut un temps ici toute allusion politique, même aussi peu finaude que la mienne, eut été supprimée.

Ça par contre ça ne change pas : je siffle « hors sujet » et je sors un carton


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Mars 2008)

Quel fil magnifique ! L'attaque est présomptueuse à souhait, mais correctement écrite. Le site auquel elle ne renvoie pas directement est délicieux, tout en vanité vaine, en bouillie socio-psycho de base et en certitudes idiotes. Un pur bonheur.
Et le déroulé, le déroulé, extatique. 
Gracian, Barthes, Ovide, ...

Comme vous avez épluché l'art de la séduction, puis-je me permettre de tourner la page, maintenant que les fondamentaux sont acquis ?

Deuxième chapitre.
La séduction maitrisée, il faut s'attaquer derechef à l'art de la baise.
Autrement plus difficile.
Pas de modèles établis.
Un univers infini.
Un modèle économique à réinventer.

Qui commence ?
:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Comme vous avez épluché l'art de la séduction, puis-je me permettre de tourner la page, maintenant que les fondamentaux sont acquis ?
> 
> Deuxième chapitre.
> La séduction maitrisée, il faut s'attaquer derechef à l'art de la baise.
> ...



Madame Leroi (chez Marcel, pour rester sur le côté littéraire de la chose ) :
"L'amour ? je le fais souvent mais je n'en parle jamais."


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Madame Leroi (chez Marcel, pour rester sur le côté littéraire de la chose ) :
> "L'amour ? je le fais souvent mais je n'en parle jamais."




En parler, ça ne me dérange pas.  Mais seulement avec ceux avec qui on le fait.


Mais il y a à lire, aussi !

Moi, le premier ouvrage qui m'est tombé dans les mains, c'était ça :


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

pour un érotisme des corps

je suis pour l'insensé 
l'incommensurable jouissance
le jeu infini des corps qui défaillent
l'angoisse qui étreint  
la mort qui confond


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (...)
> Deuxième chapitre.
> La séduction maitrisée, il faut s'attaquer derechef à l'art de la baise.
> (...)


Note : penser à trouver un nouvel avatar ?!....  :rose: 








Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Et pour une bonne baffe aussi.


Tout est dans la main ?!...  



=>[]


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quel fil magnifique ! L'attaque est présomptueuse à souhait, mais correctement écrite. Le site auquel elle ne renvoie pas directement est délicieux, tout en vanité vaine, en bouillie socio-psycho de base et en certitudes idiotes. Un pur bonheur.
> Et le déroulé, le déroulé, extatique.
> Gracian, Barthes, Ovide, ...
> 
> ...



Finalement, tu as raison
Les préliminaires terminés
Faut y aller
Faut basculer ce qu'il y a à basculer

Machiavel, dans _Le Prince_, chapitre XXV, présente l&#8217;image de la fortune comme une femme qu&#8217;il faut « battre et heurter » si on veut la « soumettre  ». Cette image fait voir que la virtù du Prince ne peut agir effectivement sur le cours des choses que si elle s&#8217;impose à la fortune, ce qui revient à dire que l&#8217;action à laquelle elle doit s&#8217;articuler doit non pas s&#8217;adapter aux temps, mais les changer.


----------



## FataMorgana (31 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Machiavel, _Le Prince_, chapitre XXV, présente limage de la fortune comme une femme quil faut « battre et heurter » si on veut la « soumettre  ». Cette image fait voir que la virtù du Prince ne peut agir effectivement sur le cours des choses que si elle simpose à la fortune, ce qui revient à dire que laction à laquelle elle doit sarticuler doit non pas sadapter aux temps, mais les changer.



Oui oui.... hmm... Machiavel était aussi un bon gros misogyne...
En même temps il aimait bien entourer les princes...:mouais:   
A+


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> En même temps il aimait bien entourer les princes...:mouais:
> A+


c'est pour ca qu'il est membre honoraire...
 du cercle?
 

( et hop dehors)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben moi je suis pour ne pas trop en faire... :sleep:



et bien... ne fais rien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et bien... ne fais rien.


Mais je n'adressais pas mon message à moi-même. 
Je n'ai pas la sensation de trop en faire, moi, ça va merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben moi je suis pour ne pas trop en faire... :sleep:



Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide, mon p'tit Bobby  Dans le temps, tu en a fais trop ... Je me souviens d'une histoire de robinet mitigeur qui avait au moins autant mitigé l'accueil fait par la destinataire du cadeau que le flux aquatique qu'il était sensé réguler


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Qui commence ?
> :rateau:



pour commencer il faut etre deux 

la technique on peut l'apprendre sur les livres ....le reste sur le terrain. ..
et cela  fait toute la difference


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour commencer il faut etre deux
> 
> la technique on peut l'apprendre sur les livres ....le reste sur le terrain. ..
> et cela  fait toute la difference



Je n'aurais jamais pensé appeler cela "le terrain", c'est un peu trop militaire, avec déploiement de troupe et séance de tir...


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'aurais jamais pensé appeler cela "le terrain", c'est un peu trop militaire, avec déploiement de troupe et séance de tir...




quel teme alors ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

'tain, c'est marrant, personne n'a noté ça&#8230; le site fait référence à un "maitre" et ce maitre est appelé Alain Soral&#8230; alors soit je lis mal et je n'ai aucune culture, soit je pense à ce même mec aussi peu fréquentable que le frangin d'Agnès&#8230;*


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> quel teme alors ?



dans la vraie vie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Georges Bataille. _L'Erotisme_.
pour une histoire de l'érotisme.
sur l'extase, la transgression et le sacré .

et 
[SIZE=-1]_Histoire de l'oeil,             Madame Edwarda, Le Petit, Le Mort...

_[/SIZE]


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> 'tain, c'est marrant, personne n'a noté ça le site fait référence à un "maitre" et ce maitre est appelé Alain Soral alors soit je lis mal et je n'ai aucune culture, soit je pense à ce même mec aussi peu fréquentable que le frangin d'Agnès*



J'attendais de voir qui allait relever ca... Parce que il est cité a de multiples reprises, qui plus est comme "référence". Je commençais à me dire que toi (et quelques autres ) étiez en train de vieillir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'attendais de voir qui allait relever ca... Parce que il est cité a de multiples reprises, qui plus est comme "référence". Je commençais à me dire que toi (et quelques autres ) étiez en train de vieillir !



J'avoue n'avoir lu que deux pages ; je comptais en garder un peu pour les jours de déprime. J'avoue que je ne saurais résister à des termes comme "_acceptance sociale_" et à des formulations telles que "_Il sarge sur différents fields, différents types de targets, de la bitchshieldée, de la proie facile, la plupart du temps en Indirect Game, comme le conseille Mystery... Et il close progressivement._" qui valent bien, il faut l'avouer, cent fois une "_hypothèse avérée_"  J'aurais pensé à une vague parenté linguistique avec JVCD mais pas avec Soral. Il est leur parrain ! Il va falloir que je finisse de lire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour un érotisme des corps
> 
> je suis pour l'insensé
> l'incommensurable jouissance
> ...



Waaaaaaaaouuuuuuuu....

C'est beau comme du Philippe Sollers...


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais je n'adressais pas mon message à moi-même.
> Je n'ai pas la sensation de trop en faire, moi, ça va merci.



Madame Nounchak pense même que tu n'en fais pas assez, parfois. Enfin, c'est ce qu'elle dit à son amant. 



alèm a dit:


> 'tain, c'est marrant, personne n'a noté ça le site fait référence à un "maitre" et ce maitre est appelé Alain Soral alors soit je lis mal et je n'ai aucune culture, soit je pense à ce même mec aussi peu fréquentable que le frangin d'Agnès*





Amok a dit:


> J'attendais de voir qui allait relever ca... Parce que il est cité a de multiples reprises, qui plus est comme "référence". Je commençais à me dire que toi (et quelques autres ) étiez en train de vieillir !



Merde ! Moi j'ai lu que les "prestations". Va falloir que j'y retourne. J'adore quand Soral parle de drague. Dans les meetings BBR, il doit choper grave de l'aristo juvénile !




Un édit pour mon loup adoré.
Je suis en train de vieillir. Pas plus que d'hab, note. 
Et je néglige les quelques amis qu'il me reste ici.
Ce n'est pas bien.
Si les quelques amis en question veulent organiser une séance de flagellation en cercle sur ma personne, je ne m'y opposerai pas, au nom de l'amour, bien entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Waaaaaaaaouuuuuuuu....
> 
> C'est beau comme du Philippe Sollers...


 
qui ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

J'admire le sérieux de ceux qui ne se sont pas arrêtés au post initial de ce fil et ont été voir ailleurs, plus loin, plus à fond.

J'avoue que l'idée ne m'a même pas effleuré  Je dois être de la mauvaise graine de blog. 

Quant à Soral, il m'était totalement sorti de l'esprit (une forme de réponse immunitaire, peut-être )

Enfin me voilà moins bête (enfin pour la culture, parce que pour la séduction, j'ai l'impression que je n'avance pas )


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'attendais de voir qui allait relever ca... Parce que il est cité a de multiples reprises, qui plus est comme "référence". Je commençais à me dire que toi (et quelques autres ) étiez en train de vieillir !



c'est surtout que je n'avais pas vu ce sujet !  j'en ai des choses à apprendre pour pécho !! 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Merde ! Moi j'ai lu que les "prestations". Va falloir que j'y retourne. J'adore quand Solal parle de drague. Dans les meetings BBR, il doit choper grave de l'aristo juvénile !



Confonds pas Soral et Solal, l'un n'aimerait pas l'autre rien qu'à ses origines 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Un édit pour mon loup adoré.
> Je suis en train de vieillir. Pas plus que d'hab, note.
> Et je néglige les quelques amis qu'il me reste ici.
> Ce n'est pas bien.
> Si les quelques amis en question veulent organiser une séance de flagellation en cercle sur ma personne, je ne m'y opposerai pas, au nom de l'amour, bien entendu.



j'vais ptête aller reformer le cercle moi si on recommence nos conneries


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Enfin me voilà moins bête (enfin pour la culture, parce que pour la séduction, j'ai l'impression que je n'avance pas )



La séduction, c'est fini, Luc. On a tourné la page. Maintenant on est dans l'acte, l'après, la baise, quoi.

D'ailleurs, en passant....



CouleurSud a dit:


> Finalement, tu as raison
> Les préliminaires terminés
> Faut y aller
> Faut basculer ce qu'il y a à basculer



... les préliminaires, c'est encore de la séduction, ou c'est déjà du sexe ? Parce que autant pour moi, la séduction ce n'est pas que préliminaire, autant les "préliminaires", les trucs qu'on fait avec les mains, la bouche, le nez, tout ça, c'est déjà vachement sexuel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... les "préliminaires", les trucs qu'on fait avec les mains, la bouche, le nez, ...



... les oreilles.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est surtout que je n'avais pas vu ce sujet !  j'en ai des choses à apprendre pour pécho !!



Ah oui, t'as vu, y'a pas que la technique de l'amoureux transi qui marche ! Mais à chacun son genre, hein, faut faire gaffe aux roles de composition et pas trop forcer sa nature...  :love:





> Confonds pas Soral et Solal, l'un n'aimerait pas l'autre rien qu'à ses origines&#8230;


Illustration de ma négligence...





> j'vais ptête aller reformer le cercle moi si on recommence nos conneries&#8230;


T'es encore là ? Qu'est-ce t'attend ? 









Et avec les oreilles aussi, béotien de blork...


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah oui, t'as vu, y'a pas que la technique de l'amoureux transi qui marche ! Mais à chacun son genre, hein, faut faire gaffe aux roles de composition et pas trop forcer sa nature...  :love:



ouais justement&#8230; je peaufine mon rôle&#8230; 




l'écrieur a dit:


> Illustration de ma négligence...



envers nous, certes&#8230; 





l'écrieur a dit:


> T'es encore là ? Qu'est-ce t'attend ?





le déluge ? (ah non, ça marche pas, j'habite Nantes et c'est fréquent en ce moment&#8230; )







l'écrieur a dit:


> Et avec les oreilles aussi, béotien de blork...



ça me plait comme image, un blork béotien&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> envers nous, certes



Allons allons, pas de jalousie, mon frère. 



alèm a dit:


> ouais justement je peaufine mon rôle



Peau fine, peau fine... Tu as raison, c'est essentiel, le grain de la peau.


----------



## jugnin (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est surtout que je n'avais pas vu ce sujet !  j'en ai des choses à apprendre pour pécho !!



Ben moi, personnellement, j'aime pas trop la fioriture, les mondanités, la politesse et toutes ces inutilités chronophages. Alors j'utilise toujours le piège à loup. Simple, imparable et peu  onéreux. Il suffit de le dissimuler sous un tas de feuilles et de remettre un coup d'huile après chaque capture.


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Avril 2008)

j'aime aller directement au but ... pourquoi perdre du temps?  revenir aux choses simples de la Nature  sortir des fioritures...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> j'aime aller directement au but ... pourquoi perdre du temps?  revenir aux choses simples de la Nature  sortir des fioritures...



Perpignan : 2 minutes d'extase cosmique ?


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben moi, personnellement, j'aime pas trop la fioriture, les mondanités, la politesse et toutes ces inutilités chronophages. Alors j'utilise toujours le piège à loup. Simple, imparable et peu  onéreux. Il suffit de le dissimuler sous un tas de feuilles et de remettre un coup d'huile après chaque capture.



bah ouais mais t'imagines des tas de feuilles dans les rues de Nantes ? à Rennes, j'peux comprendre, les étudiantes ou les surveillantes sont alcooliques*, elles boivent assez pour ne pas s'en rendre compte mais à Nantes, voyons :rateau:


*pis de toute façon, moi, j'suis chomeur et pédophile donc


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors j'utilise toujours le piège à loup.



Quand tu en auras assez que toutes tes fiancées aient les jambes coupées au niveau des genoux, je t'apprendrais peut-être "le piège du loup".



stephane6646 a dit:


> j'aime aller directement au but ...  sortir _*des fioritures*_...



C'est mignon comme terme. Mais possédant des testicules de taille normale*, j'affirme que les sortir à tout bout de champ lasse vite l'assistance. Même Alem n'y faisait plus attention, c'est dire... Alors pour draguer, c'est peut-être pas ce qui se fait de plus efficace. Ceci étant, ca dépend peut-être des régions.

* En gros (si je puis dire), pour voir ce que cela donne, tu te mets au premier étage et tu observes (donc, de haut) Rezba et Patoch qui discutent. C'est comme ca, mais en plus propre et en moins bruyant.


----------



## jugnin (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quand tu en auras assez que toutes tes fiancées aient les jambes coupées au niveau des genoux, je t'apprendrais peut-être "le piège du loup".



On les appellera plutôt des _fiansciées_, alors. Mais on en n'arrive pas nécessairement jusqu'à la section, c'est une question de réglages. C'est pour ça que j'ai laissé tomber les pièges à ours.


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> On les appellera plutôt des _fiansciées_, alors. Mais on en n'arrive pas nécessairement jusqu'à la section, c'est une question de réglages. C'est pour ça que j'ai laissé tomber les pièges à ours.


Poil aux...


----------



## anntraxh (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Q
> 
> Mais possédant des testicules de taille normale*



Ah bon ???????????????????? 

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux...



boubourses


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> On les appellera plutôt des _fiansciées_, alors. Mais on en n'arrive pas nécessairement jusqu'à la section, c'est une question de réglages. C'est pour ça que j'ai laissé tomber les pièges à ours.



A force de descendre d'un cran à chaque fois, ca va finir par le piège à souris. Je peux déjà te dire que ca ne fonctionne pas : j'ai de mes yeux vu un modérateur picard (dont je tairais le nom par sympathie) essayer lors d'une AES. Le résultat fut un beau bordel, avec des tas de filles qui "couraient" en sautant dans tous les sens, chacune ayant à un doigt de pied une boîte de bois pyrogravée de motifs douteux. Ca a même failli très mal se terminer, le lascar ayant tapissé le stand du pommier de fausses pierres précieuses pour attirer ses proies.
Un autre modérateur (postulant pour être administrateur depuis des années) a même tenté, afin que les belles ne s'enfuient pas, de mettre au point dans son garage un piège spécial (basé sur le même principe) mais possédant 5 trous. L'inconscient, amateur de fromage, laissa un soir le prototype sur son bureau. Le lendemain matin, les yeux bouffis du réveil et la faim au ventre, il suivit son olfactif et perdit les 5 doigts de la main gauche.


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> A force de descendre d'un cran à chaque fois, ca va finir par le piège à souris. Je peux déjà te dire que ca ne fonctionne pas : j'ai de mes yeux vu un modérateur picard (dont je tairais le nom par sympathie) essayer lors d'une AES. Le résultat fut un beau bordel, avec des tas de filles qui "couraient" en sautant dans tous les sens, chacune ayant à un doigt de pied une boîte de bois pyrogravée de motifs douteux.



tu oublies de signaler que je suis historiquement le deuxième modérateur picard de ce forum, on pourrait confondre. Il y eut toine et même [MGZ]Toine, le petit Toine qui pour attraper les filles disposait des hameçons spécialisés dans la pêche à la Carpe* au bout de ses dreads&#8230; et agitait la tête ensuite&#8230; les filles ainsi attrapés étaient ensuite englués vivantes dans sa tignasse odorante pour être ramenés chez lui à Abbeville&#8230;

il avouait parfois avoir de sérieux maux de tête&#8230; 


*


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu oublies de signaler que je suis historiquement le deuxième modérateur picard de ce forum, on pourrait confondre. Il y eut toine et même [MGZ]Toine, le petit Toine qui pour attraper les filles disposait des hameçons spécialisés dans la pêche à la Carpe* au bout de ses dreads&#8230; et agitait la tête ensuite&#8230; les filles ainsi attrapés étaient ensuite englués vivantes dans sa tignasse odorante pour être ramenés chez lui à Abbeville&#8230;
> 
> il avouait parfois avoir de sérieux maux de tête&#8230;



Ma foi, c'est exact. Mais son piège, lui, fonctionnait ! 

Concernant le deuxième modérateur dont je parlais, et puisque le sujet de ce fil est en gros "comment pécher la raie sur le macadam", a défaut de donner des pistes qui fonctionnent nous pouvons déjà indiquer celles qui ne fonctionnent pas. Par exemple : 

Dire que tu connais perso et super bien (genre : "on a bu une bière ensemble") un acteur qui a joué dans un célèbre feuilleton des années 80. Mackie s'est pris une baffe non seulement de la fille, mais une autre de la part de qui vous savez.
Ensuite, offrir des tapis de souris : ca ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Essayer, comme le joueur de flute du conte de les attirer en piquant la clarinette de Bengilli, se déplaçant dans les allées de la porte de Versailles, émettant des sons stridents en essayant d'éviter les pièges à souris disposés à l'aube par un autre modo : bâche assurée (et éventuellement raclée du proprio légitime de l'instrument, et du poseur de pièges).
Attaquer la conversation par un merveilleux : "Comment vas-tu yau de poèle", comme le fait souvent le modérateur d'un forum oublié par les précédentes réorganisations de Benjamin. La femme, par principe, ne connait pas les grands auteurs (c'était mémoriser le prénom de Beaudelaire ou retenir les heures d'ouverture du club de sport : la femelle a le sens pratique).
Ne jamais se vanter d'avoir rencontré SonnyBoy.

Il y en a d'autres, mais déjà avec ca vous évitez le pire.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben moi, personnellement, j'aime pas trop la fioriture, les mondanités, la politesse et toutes ces inutilités chronophages. Alors j'utilise toujours le piège à loup. Simple, imparable et peu  onéreux. Il suffit de le dissimuler sous un tas de feuilles et de remettre un coup d'huile après chaque capture.


oui mais faut quand même l'outil de dragueur blingbling
( 4X4 en état de marche , avé vitres teintées - les babioles pendantes au retroviseur en option)

ceci pour la collecte 
Pour le frais avec l'oeil qui brille encore etc , faut faire vite

Parce que si ca traine c'est au mieux gangréné , au pire faisandé

( et du faisandé , y en a partout , pas la peine de se décarcasser)


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * En gros (si je puis dire), pour voir ce que cela donne, tu te mets au premier étage et tu observes (donc, de haut) Rezba et Patoch qui discutent. C'est comme ca, mais en plus propre et en moins bruyant.



je vois d'ici les hochements de tête.  Espérons que la discussion n'est pas trop houleuse, parce que si ça commence à ressemble à des pop-corns sautant sur une poêle, ça craint 


PS Et sinon, la mode serait donc à l'épilation, je vois déjà un sujet pour "72 heures pour convaincre" : le lisse. Les Balzaciens n'auront qu'à se retourner.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il y en a d'autres, mais déjà avec ca vous évitez le pire.
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Le site en propose aussi : "Tu as un sourire éclatant. C'est *quoi* ton dentiste ?"   Pour une démonstration c'est ici !


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> je vois d'ici les hochements de tête.  Espérons que la discussion n'est pas trop houleuse, parce que si ça commence à ressemble à des pop-corns sautant sur une poêle, ça craint



Oh tu sais, vu leur état, même en les chauffant, il n'y a plus grand chose qui saute !

Le Patoch, par exemple : il ouvre alternativement les yeux pour moins se fatiguer, et au bout de 50 clignements attaque la sieste. Il lui est même arrivé de s'endormir en pleins préliminaires et la pauvre participante eut la frayeur de sa vie lorsque, voulant vérifier le pronostic vital elle lui releva la tête (à l'aide d'une ventouse de toilettes appliquée sur le dôme), découvrant alors deux énormes yeux révulsés positionnés au dessus d'une langue qui ferait claquer de jalousie un Varan, pendant à gauche d'une bouche ouverte jusqu'à l'&#339;sophage.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> PS Et sinon, la mode serait donc à l'épilation, je vois déjà un sujet pour "72 heures pour convaincre" : le lisse. Les Balzaciens n'auront qu'à se retourner.


hmm
en ce cas ils louperaient peut être  un "chef d'oeuvre inconnu" 

Ceci dit se retourner c'est risqué
parfois vaut mieux faire face et _avaler_
 

Blanche Henriette vous rougissez....


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Perpignan : 2 minutes d'extase cosmique ?



Yes 
Mais vu que je ne me reproduis que toutes les années bisextiles, ma fenêtre de tir est très réduite  
Donc je n'ai pas le temps pour les fioritures


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le site en propose aussi : "Tu as un sourire éclatant. C'est *quoi* ton dentiste ?"   Pour une démonstration c'est ici !



Ceci étant, notons toutefois que l'olibrius ne se prend pas une veste ! Comme quoi...
Elle est charmante et au bout de 3 minutes il a la nationalité, le prénom. En se démerdant bien, s'il n'est pas trop moche, tel que parti il emballe l'affaire...  :mouais: 

La caméra y est-elle pour quelque chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, notons toutefois que l'olibrius ne se prend pas une veste ! Comme quoi...
> Elle est charmante et au bout de 3 minutes il a la nationalité, le prénom. En se démerdant bien, s'il n'est pas trop moche, tel que parti il emballe l'affaire...  :mouais:
> 
> La caméra y est-elle pour quelque chose ?


l'avantage de la camera  si c'est une grosse betacam 
( ca m'étonnerait)
c'est que ca masque un des oeils torves

par contre ses rires betes à lui , le micro de la DVcam les as bien captés


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En se démerdant bien, s'il n'est pas trop moche, tel que parti il emballe l'affaire...  :mouais:



Contrairement à toi, je pense que c'est loin d'être gagné : malaise palpable à travers la gestuelle  Mais c'est vrai que la caméra aide bien le dragueur en premier lieu parce qu'elle le cache, lui donne un alibi, mais son malaise est perceptible à travers son ricanement.


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

ils sont sympas ces australiens quand même&#8230; bon quand on voit la série de vidéos, j'sais pas trop quoi en penser&#8230; on dirait le dragueur type français qui essaye de se la pêter en parlant philo&#8230; mais à part une au café, elle bouge tout le temps ces dames&#8230; comme ces vendeurs de journeaux qui leur disent qu'elles sont belels pour leur fourguer des Bd faites par des artistes pieds et bouches&#8230;


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Qui commence ?
> :rateau:




Moi ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2008)

Ah, tout d'même !...


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2008)

J'expérimente. Faut pas se précipiter..
J'écrirai le modèle plus tard.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... les préliminaires, c'est encore de la séduction, ou c'est déjà du sexe ? Parce que autant pour moi, la séduction ce n'est pas que préliminaire, autant les "préliminaires", les trucs qu'on fait avec les mains, la bouche, le nez, tout ça, c'est déjà vachement sexuel.



Bof, tout ça, c'est de la finasserie sémantique

Il y a le basculement
Et avant, tout est préliminaire
Tout est affaire de toucher
Toucher des épidermes et des muqueuses dans les préliminaires au sens restreint
Toucher des signes dans la séduction


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

toucher le loto ca aide
( pour toucher le reste)


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Moi ?



Ma chérie, je suis absolument sur que tu peux commencer. Et continuer. Et même conclure les ébats. Qu'ils soient initiés par moi me ravit. Allez, en piste!



CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, tout ça, c'est de la finasserie sémantique
> 
> Il y a le basculement
> Et avant, tout est préliminaire
> ...



Oui, mais c'est quoi le basculement?
parce que moi, jouir ou faire jouir pendant les préliminaires, ça ne me dérange pas. Je me mets rarement à table pour un seul plat.


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2008)

On conclut pas toujours. Pas toujours tout de suite. Est ce si terrible ?

C'est quoi déjà le Tao ?..


----------



## divoli (1 Avril 2008)

Alors mado, on drague ?


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> C'est quoi déjà le Tao ?..



Le tantrisme tu veux dire ? 

Encore un truc de Bobbyiste pour pouvoir coincer la bulle et faire semblant ...


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> On conclut pas toujours. Pas toujours tout de suite. Est ce si terrible ?
> 
> C'est quoi déjà le Tao ?..



Non, pas si terrible. Le succès automatique serait plus terrifiant, finalement.
Le Tao, c'est une philosophie chinoise qui englobe les préceptes de Lao Tseu, et les arts classiques : le Qigong, les principes diététiques et culinaires, l'astrologie, etc.




Chang a dit:


> Le tantrisme tu veux dire ?
> 
> Encore un truc de Bobbyiste pour pouvoir coincer la bulle et faire semblant ...



Non, ce n'est pas la même chose, même si, dans les deux, il y a cette idée que l'homme doit apprendre à jouir autrement qu'en se vidant les cojones.
Le tantrisme, c'est un "système", une façon de voir les préceptes hindouistes dans l'an 500. Une partie de ce système s'attache à la sexualité du couple pour lui permettre de mieux communiquer avec l'univers pendant l'orgasme. Tout un programme, mais quelques trucs pas cons au milieu.
La partie du Tao qui s'appelle le Tao de la sexualité est un ensemble de discussions qui vise à faire comprendre à l'homme ce qu'est le plaisir féminin. La première partie des discussions s'attachent donc à lui faire maitriser son propre plaisir, pour qu'il n'est plus à s'en soucier et qu'il puisse s'attaquer à la montagne sacrée de son désir, l'incommensurable et incompréhensible orgasme féminin.
Et ces vieux chinois, ils en connaissaient un rayon sur l'art de la biroute et du point G réunis...!


----------



## dool (2 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai que quand tu prends un coup de Qi bien placé ça fait décoller plus haut que le 7ième ; et savoir le faire seul avant de le titiller chez les autres est la meilleure des méthodes...
Enfin ce que j'en dit moi hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et ces vieux chinois, ils en connaissaient un rayon sur l'art de la biroute et du point G réunis...!



Certes... En même temps, faut dire qu'ils avaient pas la télé, ni internet...


----------



## kisbizz (2 Avril 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... En même temps, faut dire qu'ils avaient pas la télé, ni internet...



donc c'est pour cela que depuis que ma telé  eté place dans un placard ......




j'ai encore internet a virer


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai encore internet a virer



et le portable ! fais gaffe au portable : le portable est au tantrisme ce que la muselière est au chien.

Enfin, je suppose, je n'ai pas de portable.


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et ces vieux chinois, ils en connaissaient un rayon sur l'art de la biroute et du point G réunis...!



Mesdames, donc, si ca vous interesse ... stages, formations, seminaires, theorie mais surtout pratique >> MP    

Par contre l'excursion au Tibet n'est plus au programme ces jours-ci ...  

 

En fait, le tantrisme en Chine, c'est comme le communisme, c'est une legende


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le Tao, c'est une philosophie chinoise qui englobe les préceptes de Lao Tseu, et les arts classiques : le Qigong, les principes diététiques et culinaires, l'astrologie, etc.


 oui , une approche globale


> Non, ce n'est pas la même chose, même si, dans les deux, il y a cette idée que l'homme doit apprendre à jouir autrement qu'en se vidant les cojones.
> Le tantrisme, c'est un "système", une façon de voir les préceptes hindouistes dans l'an 500. Une partie de ce système s'attache à la sexualité du couple pour lui permettre de mieux communiquer avec l'univers pendant l'orgasme. Tout un programme, mais quelques trucs pas cons au milieu.
> La partie du Tao qui s'appelle le Tao de la sexualité est un ensemble de discussions qui vise à faire comprendre à l'homme ce qu'est le plaisir féminin. La première partie des discussions s'attachent donc à lui faire maitriser son propre plaisir, pour qu'il n'est plus à s'en soucier et qu'il puisse s'attaquer à la montagne sacrée de son désir, l'incommensurable et incompréhensible orgasme féminin.
> Et ces vieux chinois, ils en connaissaient un rayon sur l'art de la biroute et du point G réunis...!


oui aussi
 mais j'insiste sur un point : aussi bien dans le Tantrisme que le Tao, la partie "sexuelle"  n' est qu'une petite partie ( dont par sensationalisme on parle trop , et souvent très mal).

Il y a foule d'aspects interessants qui encore aujoud'hui trouvent des applications directes (concept du Chi , du souffle , acupuncture , Tai Chi Chuan , Chi Qong , certains yogas etc)


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le Tao, c'est une philosophie chinoise qui englobe les préceptes de Lao Tseu, et les arts classiques : le Qigong, les principes diététiques et culinaires, l'astrologie, etc.






Je voulais juste dire que je me souvenais que tu en parlais beaucoup à une époque..
Et pas de ces versants là effectivement.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2008)

J'ai dit _vieux_ chinois, Chang. Toi t'es qu'un jeunot.
Alors que moi qui n'ai plus d'âge, et qui suis si bien conservé, j'ai étudié et pratiqué tous les continents !
Mais je donne pas de cours. Désolé, mesdames.







mado a dit:


> Je voulais juste dire que je me souvenais que tu en parlais beaucoup à une époque..
> Et pas de ces versants là effectivement.



Oui, ça me travaillait, cette idée qu'il ne fallait pas dispenser sa semence à tout va ! On était jeunes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...ça me travaillait, cette idée qu'il ne fallait pas dispenser sa semence à tout va ! On était jeunes...



Vas raconter ça à certains et certaines qui te démoulent du crétin à tour de bras...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais je donne pas de cours. Désolé, mesdames.


Sage , très sage
Perdre du Chi ( et du temps) avec des hystériques, certes  aguichantes mais néanmoins hysteriques ...
Ceci dit , dans certains cas c'est utile ( pour toi et elles) 
circulation revigorante du chi , justement...Toi requinqué , elles calmées ( et reconnaissantes sauf si très pimbêches)


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais je donne pas de cours. Désolé, mesdames.



C'est dommage quand on sait avec quel art tu t'occupes des strasbourgeoises


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vas raconter ça à certains et certaines qui te démoulent du crétin à tour de bras...



Tu me fais penser que dès que je n'ai plus de problèmes de santé, je vais me faire vasectomiser. C'est bon, j'ai repeuplé la France. J'en mettraisz un peu au frigo au cas où, et après, basta!. 



pascalformac a dit:


> Sage , très sage
> Perdre du Chi ( et du temps) avec des hystériques, certes  aguichantes mais néanmoins hysteriques ...
> Ceci dit , dans certains cas c'est utile ( pour toi et elles)
> circulation revigorante du chi , justement...Toi requinqué , elles calmées ( et reconnaissantes sauf si très pimbêches)



Y'a pas que des hystériques dans mon entourage, note. Mais bon, j'ai terminé ma période dispersion.  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est dommage quand on sait avec quel art tu t'occupes des strasbourgeoises



Qu'en sais-tu, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Qu'en sais-tu, d'ailleurs ?



Tu t'en es vanté, un jour, habillé d'un tablier très seyant d'ailleurs


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2008)

C'était un autre moi, sûrement.


----------



## Melounette (20 Avril 2008)

Il est incroyable ce papachar ! Et il cite sénèque en plus. Enorme. Vous l'avez rangé où ?


Amok a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Dire que tu connais perso et super bien (genre : "on a bu une bière ensemble") un acteur qui a joué dans un célèbre feuilleton des années 80.
> (...)


Des années 90 ! Rooooh la faute.
Et j'ai essayé, ça marche pas.


Amok a dit:


> (...)
> 
> * En gros (si je puis dire), pour voir ce que cela donne, tu te mets au premier étage et tu observes (donc, de haut) Rezba et Patoch qui discutent. C'est comme ca, mais en plus propre et en moins bruyant.


J'ai pas compris.:rose: Rezba et Patoch discutent les couilles à l'air au rez-de-chaussée ?:mouais: Y de ces afters quand même dans les soirées Macgé. Je sens que j'ai raté les meilleurs années dans le fond.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, pas si terrible. Le succès automatique serait plus terrifiant, finalement.
> Le Tao, c'est une philosophie chinoise qui englobe les préceptes de Lao Tseu, et les arts classiques : le Qigong, les principes diététiques et culinaires, l'astrologie, etc.
> Non, ce n'est pas la même chose, même si, dans les deux, il y a cette idée que l'homme doit apprendre à jouir autrement qu'en se vidant les cojones.
> Le tantrisme, c'est un "système", une façon de voir les préceptes hindouistes dans l'an 500. Une partie de ce système s'attache à la sexualité du couple pour lui permettre de mieux communiquer avec l'univers pendant l'orgasme. Tout un programme, mais quelques trucs pas cons au milieu.
> ...


Aaaah, voilà quelque chose d'intéressant. Il aurait pas pu parler de ça l'aut' séducteur de soirée-rallye de fac de droit. Au lieu de nous balancer Carine....Carine ! 20 ans, blonde, étudiante en droit....c'est mal de se moquer des handicapées quand même.
'fin, bref. Donc Monsieur L'écrieur, t'es en train de dire que y a plus de 1500 ans y avait des mecs qui connaissaient le secret de l'orgasme féminin alors que nous, les femmes, on a déjà du mal à tout comprendre de notre propre plaisir, que parfois il apparait au détour d'un simple tatoiuillage de genou par une personne improbable, qu'on passe le week-end, le pied derrière l'oreille à tenter de refaire l'action avec des ustensiles..euh...plus ou moins habilités.:casse: Et ces types là, en 500, au lieu de transmettre ça aux femmes, ils confient leur secret aux hommes. Ces mêmes hommes qui, quelques siècles plus tard, sont incapables de retrouver une paire de chaussettes dans un tiroir de 20 cm sur 20, ni le chemin qui mène la bouteille de bière jusqu'à la poubelle et qui passent leur temps d'ennui à poster sous le pseudo de papachar.
Monde de merde.
Tao, t'es pas mon poto.

Edit : Qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire par "faire des kinos sur Carine" ? Est-ce que quelqu'un est dans le "game" et a compris ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai pas compris.:rose: Rezba et Patoch discutent les couilles à l'air au rez-de-chaussée ?:mouais:


----------



## Melounette (21 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>


Haaaan, j'ai compris. Merci Pascal.:rose: Oui bin c'était pas évident, je ne savais pas que Rezba était chauve. C'était une image un peu capilotractée tout de même. C'est comme si je comparais mon intimité à Supermoquette. Alors que bon Supermoquette, en vrai, il a pas de moustaches.
C'est pas clair.:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> capilotractée



Ben, dans ce contexte précis, ça n'est pas le terme que j'aurais employé  mais sinon, valà, t'as tout pigé


----------

